# check out this amazing veneer tree...



## jimmyjames (Jan 27, 2013)

How does this guy possibly believe this is a veneer grade tree?? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Walnut-tree-50-tall-30-b4-taper-suitable-for-veneer-No-Metal-/290850168721?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b8055f91


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 27, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > How does this guy possibly believe this is a veneer grade tree??
> ...



Its probably got alot more than that in it..... And also, i have seen hundreds of thousands of walnut logs ( i live down the way from midwest walnut that produces millions of feet of lumber) and not 1 veneer log i have seen has crap like that on it, all of them are almost perfect with no branches, scars, etc....


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow look at all the crotches in that HVBW! At $100 a crotch on average and a veneer log to boot we could get rich beyond our wildest dreams! Oh wait veneer logs have to be minimum 9' long so we can only pay $1000 for it. :roflmao:

:lolol:


----------

